
Show HN: A chrome extension to help with code review on GitHub - asjdflakjsdf
This tool is for finding common mistakes in code that can get to code review without being picked up or lines containing debug or profanity.<p>It works off a single json file using regex and simple pattern matching
The extension comes with a simple example json file example included but this can (and should be) edited  to match your own code problems. You can edit it in the &#x27;Files changed&#x27; window of your pr<p>A basic readme is available here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;whatever555&#x2F;git_helper#github-code-review-helper<p>and the extension can be found here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;github-helper-code-review&#x2F;aboioehhpmdocefcoofhpogffkdmdmga?hl=en<p>thanks for checking it out
======
asjdflakjsdf
link to extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-helper-
code...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-helper-code-
review/aboioehhpmdocefcoofhpogffkdmdmga?hl=en)

and readme: [https://github.com/whatever555/git_helper#github-code-
review...](https://github.com/whatever555/git_helper#github-code-review-
helper)

